# Kirsten's boot camp graduation



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's a video that shows Kirsten's graduation from boot camp...

She's doing pretty well in Advanced Individual Training (AIT)... she's studying to be a combat medic, just like my Dad was in Vietnam. It's not exactly an easy road to travel... only 3 weeks into training over 60% of the applicants were dropped due to grades... She's pretty close to the top of the remaining group and pushing hard to be the top.

Different phases of the training involve getting training and qualifications for other fields as well... like for example she's now a registered EMT for every state in America...

She'll be 19 in August, and by that time she'll already have her Associates degree... as well as what she's already accomplished, like two black belts, State Tae Kwon Do champion and other stuff like that...

Anyway, here's the video:






The base is on alert due to terrorist concerns so we haven't been able to see her for a while now...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! thats awesome, congrats! (any chance she'll go the way of the ufc like ronda rousey?)


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Well my friend Mr.Bill Hays~ thank you for sharing and I know you are a proud dad to boot congrats too your daughter~AKAOldmiser


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations Kirsten, and congratulations Bill.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

they grow up fast dont they.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

You must be very very proud. Being a medic on the battlefield is the highest of callings.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats to Kirsten and her proud papa!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Bill . You must be very proud . That is a amazing for such a young lady . It just goes to show , " The apple doesn't fall far from the tree . "


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

That's awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

May the good Lord keep her safe and return her unharmed from wherever she goes.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

may the lord and superior training keep her safe till she is home again


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bill, thanks for posting that. That's a girl to be proud of. I'd have popped all the buttons off my shirt. I salute her and wish her all the best. You too.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the video, Bill but a HUGE thank you to Kirsten for her service and good work!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations to Kristen on all of her accomplishments in life. Thanks for sharing the video with everyone. Kristin is so fortunate to have such a loving and supporting family.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations to your daughter. May God go with her.


----------

